# Hacking 8.1: Instructions for an idiot?



## lennier (Jan 9, 2004)

I had a previously hacked tivo that took the 8.1 update. I managed to completely destroy it by trying to hack it again. Apparently there are some types of problems with the new drivers and older killhdinitrd kernels. I'm completely at a loss for how to upgrade 8.1 properly. When I attempt the upgrade, the tivo endlessly reboots as soon as my wireless driver is activated. I verified that I had the iptables file properly "fixed".

If anyone's upgraded 8.1 and gotten it working, I can use all the help I can get.

I've got a 2400080, and i've previously used the 7.2.2.-OTH kernel via killhdinitrd, which worked fine until the latest update.


----------



## rayik (Feb 4, 2006)

I have the same unit (240080), and hacked 8.1 with the 7.2.2.-OTH kernel. Works fine.

However, after hacking the unit it was stuck in a reboot loop as you described. From the ddb forum, it turns out a lot of modded modded 8.1s are not working with stock usb drivers. 

I loaded in the "backport" usbnet.o module (see ddb) andit booted up fine. Without changing the usb driver, the modded 8.1 would not boot with the FA120 plugged in the usb port.

You can see if you have that problem by simply unplugging your usb device. If it boots up, then changing the stock usb driver with the "backport" driver will be your solution.

Good luck.


----------



## lennier (Jan 9, 2004)

I tried this and I think I made the problem worse. I ended up re-instantcaking everything.

When you put the backport driver on, did you also have to change the core (usbcore.o, etc) or just the .o file for the driver you need?

Also, how did you know which version of the drivers to use? I see 2.4.4, 2.4.18, and 2.4.20 listed in the backport distribution. How do I know which ones to use?


----------



## rayik (Feb 4, 2006)

2.4.20 is for the 7.2.2.-OTH kernel.

I have a netgear FA120. I simply changed the usbnet.o file. If you are the same lennier over at ddb, it's right there in post #19 of "8.1 and my NIC." (usbnet.o file from 2.4.20 replaces the same file at /lib/modules)

If you don't have a FA120, you have to look at usb.map found at /etc/hotplug/usb.map (simple notepad or wordpad or even view file in flashfxp) and you look up you adaptor - see what file it uses and replace that file from the 2.4.20 backport drivers.)

I found the whole backport driver's very confusing. The folks at ddb have been helpful. In the "8.1 and my NIC" thread, you could probably specify your adaptor and ask if x is the correct file to replace, and get a good answer in reply.

Again, good luck


----------

